# level a tank on carpet?



## dragon1977 (Jun 25, 2010)

has anyone used cedar shims to level a tank on carpeted floor. Its a 90 so being level is pretty important!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

I have leveled a 3x2x4' four drawer dresser on carpet which my Pico tank sits on with cedar shims. 

but your situation is slightly different.


----------



## cliff (Aug 30, 2010)

I haven't yet, but plan to use them to level my new 90 on tiles - I can't foresee an issue.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Carpet is different than a hard floor in that there is give as the carpet and underpad collapse under the weight. In addition, the tank needs to be far enough from the wall to miss the effects of the tackless strip beneath the carpet. The carpet, of course, will be ruined.


----------



## bob123 (Dec 31, 2009)

Hi; What type of stand are trying to level? 
As mentioned above with that amount of weight the carpet will be ruined.
If you can I would place a piece of plywood between the carpet and the 
stand and place your shims between the plywood and the stand, but 
remeber that the carpet and underpad will compress with the water
weight. Good luck.


----------



## theSICKNESS (Mar 3, 2011)

please do not use cedar shims to level your tank, eventually they could fail. I tried with cedar shims and not even a 1/4 full of water i heard crack, there went the shims. 

Home depot has shims for like $8/pk not sure what they are made of (not cedar) but I shimmed my 180g in the basement on carpet with these types of shims. I also have a 90g shimmed, and both are nice and level, 3 years for the 180g and less than a year for the 90g

I am not saying that it will not work with cedar shims but, just be careful.

Good Luck

Cheers


----------

